
Juno – A Better Ridesharing Service - luxpir
https://www.gojuno.com/
======
luxpir
Two interesting aspects of their business model:

. Low Commission - Competitive pricing and discounts.

. True Partners - 50% of Juno’s founding shares are reserved for drivers.

I have no affiliation, just saw it mentioned the other day off the back of my
'GNUber' wisecrack.

------
ainiriand
As a stupid sidenote, for irish people, 'a ride' is slang for sex.

